# Difference between Altum-Peruensis and Silver Angelfish?



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

What's the difference between an F5 altum peruensis and silver angelfish? Isn't silver angelfish just a F(N) of altum peruensis? What are the benefits of having F5's isntead?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A peruensis is not an altum.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

...i never said it was an altum did i?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, on the thread caption and in the thread. What the peruensis is, if that is even a correct name, is a scalare from Peru, that has a pronounced dip at the snout, similar to an altum. Throwing the altum name in there seems to be an attempt to increase the price. An F5 would be 5th generation from the wild, which may or may not be an improvement from a many generation tank bred scalare that could have originated from a totally different stock, and possibly had different colour types in its pedigree. 
So, whether an F5 is "better", may or may not be true, but if the breeder is honest, than at least you know how many generations from wild it is.
If you accept that a "silver" angel is the original form as found in the wild, than a silver is the same species of fish as the Peruvian scalares, P. scalare. All the various colour morphs are also P. scalare. Not sure if this helps answer the original question, but many breeders at some point outcross to wild fish to increase the vigor of their stock.


----------

